# First Ohio Bass on the Chagrin



## Alaskariverrat (Mar 13, 2006)

On the steelhead list several folks kept mentioning bass fishing so I gave it a go today. Well to toot my own horn -- here is a photo of my first Ohio Bass a 20.5 inch 4 pound 10 ounce.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

nice fish where on the chagrin did you catch it? and what did you use?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on a heck of a smallie! I would think twice before giving the exact location.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

^^ shush... i need all the help i can get lol


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That spot he's fishing is a pretty popular area.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

That is one hell of a smallie. Congrats on your first smallmouth in ohio. You wont catch to many more like that.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm curious on what lure you caught it on. I'm guessing either tube or crank of some kind.


----------



## Alaskariverrat (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone -- I think the fish was a great deal of luck. The small still swims -- I let it go. I have not eaten a bass since 1984 and really wanted too. Yet, I could not remember the location marker for keeping them (I could have taken it home after I re-read the email sent on the steelhead list). Maybe the bass was caught on bottom with a nightcrawler, maybe not  Archman is right the location where the photo was taken is heavily fished and less lucky then other areas of the Chagrin, but it will occasionally suprise you. There are a number of places like that on the Chagrin. I do not mind if others see the area -- there are lots of fish in the river and learning new areas is also fun.


----------

